# a "real american" photographed



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/X3AOt.jpg


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2010)

Would not mind having the money spent on those weapons , my stock pile would be different though. I would have one type of long gun, one type of carbine, one type of handgun and 2 types of shotguns.

Ammo and parts are the key, you want as few different types of ammo as possible. That way you are not wasting time stockpiling different calibers.

I would go with 2 types of Shot gun, 12 Gauge and 16, the 12 for defense and the 16 for hunting.

Currently my favorite weapons are a 30.06 M1 Garand, 30 carbine M1 Carbine, a 9mm Taurus. If I had the place and the money I would have a minimum of 10 of each and 3000 rounds a piece.

You have extra weapons so that if needed you can arm those who come to you for help.

I live in a city so would not have those numbers here. If I were to stockpile I would move to a remote or less populated area. Wyoming is a draw if I could find some place with water and access to internet. I would build a specila compound with several houses connected via underground tunnel. The walls would be made to resist small arms fire and I would have window shields to pull or draw across.

I would also have at least 2 years worth of food stocks and water and enough for 10 people.

I would include gas masks and as much first aid material as I could get. I would have manuals on engines, power plants, gun smithing, medicine farming, ranching and other areas of interest.

I would have cattle and horses with chickens as well.

Alas I haven't the money for all that so my 2 rifles and pistol will have to do. I have over 1000 rounds for the carbine and about 500 to 600 for the rifle. The pistol is a waste right now, maybe 50 rounds.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

By the way retired you can get internet in most places in Wyoming, it is called dial up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> By the way retired you can get internet in most places in Wyoming, it is called dial up.



Not even interested ).


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have one good pistol, one good shotgun, and one good rifle seems to reason that would be enough.  Unfortunately, I don't follow my own logic and I have many types of each.  Not as many as the guy in the picture though.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way retired you can get internet in most places in Wyoming, it is called dial up.
> ...



Um.... you said you would move to Wyoming if you could find some place with the internet. Wyoming doesn't have a lot of people but they do have telephone polls and lines, which means they get dial up. My brother lives out in the middle of no where and he has water, internet, and even satelite tv. If he drives up on certain ridges he even has cell phone service.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.



It will get moved to photography.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.



Lazy ass mods ....


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.
> ...



Personally, the lame zone would get my vote but photography would be more apt than here. I guess it must be REALLY hard to decide where to post stuff for some people.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.
> ...



Yep. Damn them.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.
> ...



WoW! You do what I say now. 

And you are so lazy, that took way to long.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I put things in the wrong forum every once in awhile to be rebellious.
I am so bad!


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.



Like I said, doing what I tell you to do.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.



Lame Zone, Art. Trust me. Would I lie to you?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Would not mind having the money spent on those weapons , my stock pile would be different though. I would have one type of long gun, one type of carbine, one type of handgun and 2 types of shotguns.
> 
> Ammo and parts are the key, you want as few different types of ammo as possible. That way you are not wasting time stockpiling different calibers.
> 
> ...



Will there be hookers there for um .... morale?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.
> ...



I've learned that's the path of least resistence.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.
> ...



Damn Con! Trying to sensor us liberals.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The link is blocked at work ... I'll take y'alls word for it and move the thread.
> ...



Is this one of those "does this make by ass look fat" kind of questions?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Would not mind having the money spent on those weapons , my stock pile would be different though. I would have one type of long gun, one type of carbine, one type of handgun and 2 types of shotguns.
> ...



 You are a bad boy!


I should tell you about this threesome I almost had with my best friend in Wyoming sometime.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You are coming along nicely!


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




Was RGS there splitting wood or just paying pipe?


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Yes, it is.... 'hun'.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


  Did you mean laying pipe?


----------



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.



in other words "I want this buried because it conflicts with my views"


----------



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



you really don't handle dissenting views well do you


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




In that case, I'm going to stuff my mouth with this Snickers bar putting me in a struggle to chew it without dying, thus leaving me incapable of responding before I have to log off my compturer and head home for the night.


----------



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not sure how a JPEG manual of how to be a real american isn't current events or political. should complain to the mods!


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



crap 

There's goes a perfectly good bad joke.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Every day, what I find most fascinating about this forum is what passes for 'current event's', or 'politics' here.
> ...



Grow the fuck up, learn to see some humor, and stop negging me you dumbass liberal.


----------



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I am not a liberal but whatever fallacy gets you through the post works I guess


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Just before you go, could you just dump this thread in the lame zone, just to annoy blu... idiot has no sense of humor. 

And share that damned Snickers bar, hun.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 11, 2010)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Another liberal afraid to accept the title. What are you? Gonna claim moderate is my guess.


----------



## blu (Jan 11, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



libertarian, only presidential election i ever voted in was 2008 and voted for ron paul


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2010)

blu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



What "dissenting view?" You posted nothing but a link to a photograph. No comment, no take on the photo, no opinion. Nothing.

Furthermore, the odds are that the guy is a model, owns none of those guns, and the photo was shot in a studio.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone notice who is on the tube in the OP photo?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Anyone notice who is on the tube in the OP photo?



Yeah, it's Douchey McButterpants.

Beck. I liked him better on HNN, before he lost it completely.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2010)

hjmick said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone notice who is on the tube in the OP photo?
> ...



do you figure he even owns a gun?

I figure he has bodyguards.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Yeah, I don't see Beck as a gun owner, but who knows? He may have a .38 in his nightstand.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2010)

funny to watch the blue steel beatoff brigade


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> funny to watch the blue steel beatoff brigade



HEY! None of mine are blued!


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Anyone notice who is on the tube in the OP photo?



yep!


----------



## Luissa (Jan 11, 2010)

hjmick said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I don't see him either, he never struck me as one of those obsessive gun owners.
I do have to say after watching him on Leno, I don't dislike him as much as I used to.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 11, 2010)

Luissa said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I used to watch him when he was on HNN, he wasn't bad there. More common sense, less emotional theatre. Since his move to Fox, I can't watch him. I'm not sure if what we see there is the real Beck, or if he is playing to his audience.


----------



## naomibee (Jan 11, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


yeah he is playing kick ass to the LIBERALES HA!!!.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Would not mind having the money spent on those weapons , my stock pile would be different though. I would have one type of long gun, one type of carbine, one type of handgun and 2 types of shotguns.


RGS why do you suppose the guy in the picture has immaculate examples of every type of weapon but also has M-16 A2 (Forward Assist) parts on the floor in front of him? That's a serious WTF? for me.


The rest of the pic looks just fine.


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2010)

My neighbor has 40,000 rounds of ammo and guns at every window as he awaits the inevitable cataclysmic apocalypse and the ensuing Lord of the Flies denouement. 

And I live in a nice neighborhood.


----------

